# Difference between 16 inch S7 stamped and non stamped rims



## StingrayRider (Feb 8, 2022)

Just wondering what the difference is between the stamped and non stamped 16 inch S7 rims. 
Im building a krate front rim and have a non stamped 16 inch S7 rim.

Did all krates come with stamped S7 front rims ?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 8, 2022)

Does it have knurling? Schwinn used Murray in the 80’s to make 16” Pixies, they have no knurling and I think they are stamped MO


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 8, 2022)

I have a 1962 model with the front S-7 where the stamping is so light you have to really look close to see it. The non stamped tubular rims that I've seen were in the late 70's early 80's.


----------



## StingrayRider (Feb 9, 2022)

Yes it has knurling. 
It is off a stingray pixie with stingray style bars and a banana seat, I was told it was a 1975 model.
I could not see a serial number on the bike to try to date it.
I guess to date a pixie, you need to pull the crank and see what its dated.

So was it across the board including all schwinn rims with the stamping going away in late 1970"s ?

Would you put a non stamped 16 inch S7 on a krate you were building with all original 1960's 1970's parts or try to find a stamped one ?

Thanks again for the input. I appreciate it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 9, 2022)

StingrayRider said:


> Yes it has knurling.
> It is off a stingray pixie with stingray style bars and a banana seat, I was told it was a 1975 model.
> I could not see a serial number on the bike to try to date it.
> I guess to date a pixie, you need to pull the crank and see what its dated.
> ...



Does the head badge have a date code?


----------



## StingrayRider (Feb 9, 2022)

No date code on the head badge.


----------

